# Hope Solo's Meat Flaps



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2019)

Not really anything to say... it just popped into my head.  Figured it was for a reason.

She's hot and ratchet... but the best ever between two pipes.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Not really anything to say... it just popped into my head.  Figured it was for a reason.
> 
> She's hot and ratchet... but the best ever between two pipes.


Anything else pop up for you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Anything else pop up for you?


Nah, but thanks for asking.  You have to admit... she's a pain in the ass... but, at some point, the U.S. is going to falter in goal this month and people will be whispering her name.

P.S. - Don't get pervy on me.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2019)

She’s indeed one hot mess.  But your thread title created the call of the question. 

Yes, she should have had one last run at it. But what a train wreck she’s been for US Soccer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Not really anything to say... it just popped into my head.  Figured it was for a reason.
> 
> She's hot and ratchet... but the best ever between two pipes.


She looked pretty hot in her cameo pregame.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> She’s indeed one hot mess.  But your thread title created the call of the question.
> 
> Yes, she should have had one last run at it. But what a train wreck she’s been for US Soccer.


True, but when you think about it... comparable to the B.S. male athletes are guilty of, she'd be a blip on the radar in NFL, MLB or NBA.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> True, but when you think about it... comparable to the B.S. male athletes are guilty of, she'd be a blip on the radar in NFL, MLB or NBA.


When has there been equity between men and women sports?


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

*Nothing like witnessing a forum posters psychosis up front and dirty for all to*
*observe....*
*Is this six or seven online " persona's " for Bob....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nothing like witnessing a forum posters psychosis up front and dirty for all to*
> *observe....*
> *Is this six or seven online " persona's " for Bob....*


Bob who?


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Bob who?



*Who....?*
*Are you an Owl..?*







*Bob...." The Outlaw "...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who....?*
> *Are you an Owl..?*
> 
> 
> ...


The outlaw is on our side.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who....?*
> *Are you an Owl..?*
> 
> 
> ...



I have an Uncle Bob.  Does that count?


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I have an Uncle Bob.  Does that count?



*What will count is when you change the degrading Title of this Thread....*
*CHANGE IT AND I'LL MOVE ON FROM THERE......!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What will count is when you change the degrading Title of this Thread....*
> *CHANGE IT AND I'LL MOVE ON FROM THERE......!*


I'd say her off the field behavior is more degrading.  You aren't a fan of free speech?


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> I'd say her off the field behavior is more degrading.  You aren't a fan of free speech?


*Yes it is rather " Exposed "...*
*I am a fan of " Free Speech ".......I live for " Free Speech "...*
*I also can request that you NOT degrade her while the *
*United States is in a Tournament....*
*That is why I requested that you change the Title...*
*You can put whatever you want in the thread...*
*Matter of fact You can leave the Thread Title ...*
*And I can Trash you for doing so....Hows that....!*


*I am NOT demanding, just requesting.....she's OUR *
*Stupid Goalie that plays rather well...*
*Just take the " Meat Flaps " off the title...*
*Replace it with something a little cleaner...*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yes it is rather " Exposed "...*
> *I am a fan of " Free Speech ".......I live for " Free Speech "...*
> *I also can request that you NOT degrade her while the *
> *United States is in a Tournament....*
> ...


That’s some costly free speech you got  there Kimosabe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That’s some costly free speech you got  there Kimosabe.


He just asked, and its not an unreasonable request.
There was a time not long ago that people refrained from the kind of debauchery seen daily on this forum nowadays.

ps. How's the stick figure family doing?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yes it is rather " Exposed "...*
> *I am a fan of " Free Speech ".......I live for " Free Speech "...*
> *I also can request that you NOT degrade her while the *
> *United States is in a Tournament....*
> ...


Hope no longer is the keeper for the USWNT, just saying.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hope no longer is the keeper for the USWNT, just saying.


*Wasn't aware...Imagine that.*
*Still degrading....and Still reflects on the CURRENT Team.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He just asked, and its not an unreasonable request.
> There was a time not long ago that people refrained from the kind of debauchery seen daily on this forum nowadays.
> 
> ps. How's the stick figure family doing?


It’s comedy saugage.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 12, 2019)

I know how to remove the so-called offensive thread title.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He just asked, and its not an unreasonable request.
> There was a time not long ago that people refrained from the kind of debauchery seen daily on this forum nowadays.
> 
> ps. How's the stick figure family doing?


The kind of debauchery practiced by the t family?  Is that what you were referring to?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hope no longer is the keeper for the USWNT, just saying.


I heard she might apply for Tonya Harding's spot on the panel of "World's Dumbest..." tv show.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4879


If she was still on the squad, we could nickname her "French Dip"


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> If she was still on the squad, we could nickname her "French Dip"


I like the cut of this cat’s jib.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wasn't aware...Imagine that.*
> *Still degrading....and Still reflects on the CURRENT Team.....*


How about husker flaps?


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4879









*Is that Bob or just a Monkey's Butt....*
*It's just " Rainbow " Bob...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> The kind of debauchery practiced by the t family?  Is that what you were referring to?


No, I was referring to your dietary and personal health diatribes in the "neighborhood" thread, sherlock.
Its like a documentary on someone else's colonoscopy, with daily updates.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> If she was still on the squad, we could nickname her "French Dip"


She's French?
Ooo-la-la...


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, I was referring to your dietary and personal health diatribes in the "neighborhood" thread, sherlock.
> Its like a documentary on someone else's colonoscopy, with daily updates.


But you can't stay away, right?


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> But you can't stay away, right?


*Ah the forum sicko just revealed why he frequents " other " .net and .com's .....*
*He just can't stay away....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> But you can't stay away, right?


I may have over sold the thread a little.
Signed, giver.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 29, 2019)

Now she’s flapping her gums about the Spain game.


----------

